# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужна обработка по переносу из одной базы 1с 7.7. в другую 1с 7.7

## user604

Всем привет. Гуру подскажите по следующему вопросу: как перенести документы (накладные, счета-фактуры, выписки) из одной базы в другую, не пустую базу. если можно например за квартал. Существует лм какая обработкаИИ

----------


## avm3110

> как перенести документы (накладные, счета-фактуры, выписки) из одной базы в другую, не пустую базу


Если конфы однотипные, то простым переносом "через xml", если различаются, то штатный инструмент для подобного - типовая конфигурация "Конвертация данных 2.0"
Что в первом, что во втором случае, при переносе можно задавать критерии переноса (например какие документы, за какой период, по каким контрагентам и т.д.)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Гуру подскажите по следующему вопросу: как перенести документы (накладные, счета-фактуры, выписки) из одной базы в другую, не пустую базу. если можно например за квартал. Существует лм какая обработкаИИ


Имеются на диске ИТС или здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GXd7/ZAekefqmr стандартные обработки обмена через текстовый файл Export77.ert и Import77.ert

----------

Минимакс (13.09.2015), Мурати (17.05.2016)

----------


## user604

Подскажи а что он требует "имя файла правил"И? что это такое

---------- Post added at 21:26 ---------- Previous post was at 21:12 ----------

Подскажи что выбрать для переноса накладных на приход товара, отгрузку, выписки

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажи что выбрать для переноса накладных на приход товара, отгрузку, выписки


Имеются на диске ИТС или здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GXd7/ZAekefqmr стандартные обработки обмена через текстовый файл Export77.ert и Import77.ert

----------

user604 (16.07.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажи а что он требует "имя файла правил"И? что это такое


Правила переноса (в которых указывается что и как переносить) создаются в типовой конфигурации "Конвертация данных 2.1"
Т.е. ты вначале получаешь описание конфигурации "источника" и "приемника", загружаешь эти описание в КД 2.1, затем создаешь правила переноса (можно например переносить данные из справочника в те или иные документы) и затем по этим правилам выполняешь перенос.

----------


## dmis

Я в таких случаях под каждый конкретный документ обработку свою подстраиваю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Кто может подсказать такую вещ:  Нужна компьютерная программа для ведения клиентской базы договор, реквизиты, счета, что было продано и тд.. в общем для манагера......
> Желательно, что бы была бесплатная
> Всем спасибо


1с Предприятие 7.7 Торговля и склад https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...849#post652849
1С Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей или Управление нашей фирмой https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...618#post680618
Скачанные по ссылкам будут бесплатными, но не лицензионными.

----------

